# diseño de  disparo scr



## leyenda (May 4, 2011)

hola amigos es que tengo una duda  para el disparo de scr en un angullo de 0-180 grados y tambien para  triac 

las cargas serian lc r rl

seria aceptable este circuito para disparo 
o que puedo hacer 
http://mecatroniclab.blogspot.com/2010/09/dimmer-con-scr.html

que tipo de  scr puedo utlizar  ?

muchas gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## woutnme (May 5, 2011)

Yo te recomendaria hacer uno que puedas variar el angulo minimo y el maximo ya que tendras distintos tipos de cargas. Podrias usar el TCA785 en la hoja de datos te da un diagrama q te podria ir bien, sino tambien tengo uno que he variado para el minimo y maximo de angulo de disparo. 

Gracias por leer


----------



## leyenda (May 6, 2011)

amigo seria tana amable de subir  su circuito  se lo agradeceria mucho  

saludos que tenga un buen dia


----------



## woutnme (May 6, 2011)

Dime para TRIAC o SCR ?? te lo preparo y lo subo cuando respondas.


----------



## leyenda (May 6, 2011)

para scr muchas gracias


----------



## woutnme (May 7, 2011)

Bueno adjunto el esquematico y realizo una breve explicacion.

Este circuito necesita un pequeño trafo 200mA vale mejor si ponen un 7812 o 7815 despues del diodo dependiendo del trafo que usen. Bueno el transistor bc548 genera pulsos positivos cada ves que la tension cae por debajo de Vsat, el 40106 invierte el pulso y hacemos una rampa acendente mediante R5,C2 y el diodo (4148), ahora tenemos una rampa hacendente de la frecuencia de entrada (eldoble en realidad) esta rampa es con la que se va a comparar la tension en el LM393 la cual llega por el potensiometro R7 y R1 (el diodo esta para que cuando vaje la tension en el punto medio del pot R7 este bajerapidamente y cuando suba lo hara a travez de R1.
El condensador C4 nos hara el Soft-Start y de amortiguador para los cambios de potencia. Los Pot R10 y R11 regulan el punto maximo y minimo de la tension de comparacion, (tambien hace el la carga inmediata al encender el aparato no genere disparos erroneos), a la salica el LM393 se invierte y mediante C3 y R4 Definimos el ancho de pulso del disparo, nuevamente invertimos y tenemos una salida de pulsos controlada , que iria ala puerta del SCR y la masa del circuito al Catodo.
A tener en cuenta si la carga el Capacitiva solo se uiliza la 1º mitad de cada semiciclo ya que como el resto baja de tension haria q el SCR de apagara y con esto tenemos una tension muy fluctuante. Por cierto el SCR directamente despues del Puente de diodos, no poner nunca un capacitor antes ya que esto haria q no funcionara.
Bueno espero que os sirva cuanquier correccion es admitida (aunke yo lo llevo utilizando un tiempo largo y va muy bien.


----------



## leyenda (May 7, 2011)

muhcas gracias amigo


----------

